# Texturing OSB



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

A customer I'm redoing a "flipper" for has a small walk-in closet there that is lined with OSB.
He wants me to "just spray it with a thick knockdown".

I'll try to remember to get you some pictures when I commit the crime.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Last time I saw OSB sprayed with knockdown, it fell off in a few weeks. All of it. Maybe it depends on which side is sprayed. Good luck.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Around here there is a couple neighborhoods that certain walls, particularly closets, were built with just pressboard back in the early 60s. These were mudded, skip troweled and painted. And haven't seen any of them that weren't holding up to anything that wouldn't have affected stick/drywall construction. 
As weird as that was to me when I first saw that, and then getting used to it in those homes......I just can't imagine that on OSB.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I have never seen osb in closets, except for access panels to tanks? Im guessing he doesnt want to pay to overlay it with 3/8 rock if it isnt an access panel?


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

could be cedar ?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

fourcornerhome said:


> could be cedar ?


Ya, that's what I was thinking! I have seen cedar pressboard before- for closets. Mist it with a bit of water, you should be able to smell it if it is


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, it was OSB, And they didn't care which side they put toward the room. It wasn't pretty.

I bedded a thin coat of mud firmly into the wood and flattened it with a wet sponge as it was setting up. (He didn't want to "waste time or money with primer")

I took a look at a small area of knockdown, wiped it off and elected to go with a pretty heavy orange peel. (That's the lower center of pic #3)

Doesn't look that bad, and the owner is happy. I hope I'm not around in six months. :shutup:

I'll post the pictures tonight.

I took a shot (the last one) of the worst corner. There was a gap all around the ceiling I tried my best to fill with spray. But when a guy feels he can't even afford an extra half hour to do it close to right, wadda ya gonna do?

An embarrassing job to say the least, but it's paying my bills right now. :no::sad: :thumbsup:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

did you smell it ? it looks like cedar.

I wouldn't have painted it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That really did look like cedar chip board. But I am in Indiana and not in your closet so....


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

it's an easy call


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow either you have some unique looking OSB in your part of the world or thats cedar chip board (which I see in cheap closets often).

Cedar:


























OSB:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya gotta have brass balls and 1400 posts to post a topic like this and not get flamed. Yer bulletproof man. Bulletproof.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Willie, I'd prime it with a stain blocking primer before you paint.
Actually, I would have primed it before applying the texture too.:whistling

-Paul


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Best fake cedar I've seen, it should stick alright. One of my buddies decided he would try to mud osb for his basement soffit never heard how it held up long term


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Cedar or OSB... doesn't matter. (It had no smell at all, by the way) The man paying the bills (or actually his wife) wanted it covered up the absolute cheapest way.

Some surfaces were hard, smooth, and shiny like OSB, and some were just pure flaky.

Priming it? Fat chance. The painter will walk in there and swipe it once... possibly twice... with an airless, and that will be all this poor wall will ever see.

I did all I could to talk the owner into something else... but I didn't want to get fired for not doing exactly as he asks. He gets a little touchy about that sort of thing. Unlike some guys here who seem to have jobs falling into their laps, work is still hard to come by in my neck of the woods..... Today he looked up at the crown I did (a nice job) and said "You caulked all the edges?" An unnecessary expenditure in his mind, I imagine.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Willie T said:


> Cedar or OSB... doesn't matter. (It had no smell at all, by the way) The man paying the bills (or actually his wife) wanted it covered up the absolute cheapest way.


Dontcha just love fix and flippers? arty:

Most of the do little more than put lipstick on pigs and sell it to suckers.
I can't figure out if they are above or below reo/property preservationist companies.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Dontcha just love fix and flippers? arty:
> 
> Most of the do little more than put lipstick on pigs and sell it to suckers.
> I can't figure out if they are above or below reo/property preservationist companies.


My wife's cousin (high end real estate sales gal) calls it "putting perfume on a turd."


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Willie T said:


> My wife's cousin (high end real estate sales gal) calls it "putting perfume on a turd."


That's the truth, but they still can see the turd. Gotta paint it, but spare the caulk.

I could say a handful of stories, but some of those people may read this board, so for a variety of reasons, I can't.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

These days are kind of tough for this old man. I spent most of my career working on and supervising custom and semi-custom residentials. There was seldom a question of how to do something cheaper. You worked one way - the right way - and that was it, period.

Learning to be a butcher is a strain at this age. But I'm slowly catching on. :sad:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Willie T said:


> Learning to be a butcher is a strain at this age. But I'm slowly catching on. :sad:


It's a 'mindset'. I tell people, "construction is a way of thinking", so the f/f is a way of thinking, a mindset. I got out of that market segment as soon as I could. It'd be interesting to get some information on whether the people they hire are their own guys and if so, 1099 them or not--thus, the liability issue. Everyone I knew were 1099s, so it was all on you--the liability that is.


----------

